# Visitor visa Applications time to grant in 2015



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

How long are Visitor visas (subclass 600) taking to be granted this year, especially for the Philippines?

Any recent recipients who can give their dates?

We applied 20 Aug 2015.

Last years one took 28 straight days.


----------



## aussieguy (Jun 23, 2015)

My partner is a Filipino working in Singapore. VFS Singapore told her there will definitely be a decision made within 10 working days. Has been 2 working days so far, will post again when it's approved. They said all recent applications have been within that time frame.


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Thanks JandE, for your reply on PM.

Lodged a family sponsor TV on 7th August.
Still waiting, " immiaccount" says " application received".
No movement at all.
DIBP says 1.5 months to process, so I guess that's Monday 21st.

Wanted her here for School Holidays starting 26th September, guess DIBP don't give a sh#& !!!!

Or maybe they are going to surprise me, and after 8months, 27days, approve the bloody 309/100.

Will keep you informed.
Cheers
pk


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

pkbeanie said:


> Thanks JandE, for your reply on PM.
> 
> Lodged a family sponsor TV on 7th August.
> Still waiting, " immiaccount" says " application received".
> ...


You must be getting close...hope you get good news soon.


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Thanks aussiesteve, 
What's the likelihood that DIBP approve the TV next week, and I get my wife here on the 1st October, and then DIBP turn around on 5th October and advise, better leave the country, your 309/100 decision is pending?
When we advise them of say 1st October entry date, will they have decency to say, don't as you will likely be approved shortly or they will just make me blow the money in fares?
Somehow, I think I am going to hate the answer to this!!!!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I am not sure about you embassy but I know someone who advised that they were going to Australia on a tourist visa and the case officer told them to hold off and she would see if she could get her to travel on the 309. Her visa ended up being approved 1.5-2 weeks after she told the case officer she was going to go on a tourist visa so she could go on her 309.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

pkbeanie said:


> Thanks aussiesteve,
> What's the likelihood that DIBP approve the TV next week, and I get my wife here on the 1st October, and then DIBP turn around on 5th October and advise, better leave the country, your 309/100 decision is pending?
> When we advise them of say 1st October entry date, will they have decency to say, don't as you will likely be approved shortly or they will just make me blow the money in fares?
> Somehow, I think I am going to hate the answer to this!!!!!


Who knows mate ?! You would like to think they would have the decency to let you know, but as we all know the Manila Embassy is a law unto itself.


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Well online Philippines Family Sponsored Tourist Visa, now heading into 8th Week.

Apparently all Family Sponsored TV Online are processed in Australia, not the country of citizenship.

With a public holiday here in WA Monday, and in Victoria next Friday, and Philippines today, what odds on anything get approved next week? Lets chuck in a strike for good measure.

You can't complain about the service at DIBP , because there isn't any !!!!!!.


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

Don't be surprised if your partner visa comes before the tourist visa. Maybe that's why it's taking so long.


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

I asked for a Sept 27th Entry date to tie in with kids school holidays. I have a less than co-operative x wife, who will not budge on access time. I let them know this issue.

So lets see if they have the audacity of saying, we are not convinced she is a genuine visitor, now one of the main chances of meeting personally with family will pass before she gets here.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

We got ours after 35 days this time, but it was a 12 month one.

Applied on: 20 Aug 2015.
Granted on: 24 Sept 2015.


----------



## Anne016 (Sep 25, 2015)

JandE said:


> How long are Visitor visas (subclass 600) taking to be granted this year, especially for the Philippines?
> 
> Any recent recipients who can give their dates?
> 
> ...


]]

- Hi Do you pay any bonds for the visitor visa?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Anne016 said:


> - Hi Do you pay any bonds for the visitor visa?


No. But this was tourist stream, not sponsored stream.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

pkbeanie said:


> Well online Philippines Family Sponsored Tourist Visa, now heading into 8th Week.
> 
> Apparently all Family Sponsored TV Online are processed in Australia, not the country of citizenship.
> 
> ...


Eight weeks! What are they up to?
We have sponsored over 10 of my wifes relatives for a visitor visa and never had a problem except for having to pay a hefty bond.
Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

aussiesteve said:


> Eight weeks! What are they up to?
> We have sponsored over 10 of my wifes relatives for a visitor visa and never had a problem except for having to pay a hefty bond.
> Hope you hear something soon.


Maybe it is down to individual countries. My ex wife (Filipina) had relative visitor visas refused.

However, since the divorce, I have had no problems with Visitor Visas for my girlfriend and now fiancée.


----------



## aussieguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Well we had the tourist visa granted today for 12 month multiple entry. First visa we've applied for. Took 10 working days. 
Filipino, living in Singapore applied through VFS. no work and no further stay conditions.


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

60 Days still waiting on a Family Sponsored Tourist Visa,

That's Pathetic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANDY1964 (Sep 3, 2014)

any news yet?


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Day 66, still " In Progress" on immi account.

Called DIBP last wed, 43rd caller in queue, 87 minutes later, got told being done in Brisbane, got given email address [email protected], fired off email, other than auto reply email, in minutes, stating 42 days to process, not a word.

Cheers


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Well yesterday we reached10 weeks, made a call, and operator looked into for 10 minutes, and advised she would send an internal email to Brisbane office.

2 hours later, I get a reply of sorts !!!!!!!!!

" I understand your concerns about the period of time that has lapsed since the application was lodged, and would like to take this opportunity to assure you that this application has not been forgotten and is currently being progressed.

As I’m sure you understand, this particular time of year can be extremely busy, with the number of applications processed in our centre increasing significantly leading into the holiday period. 

While I cannot provide you with a timeframe, I can guarantee that we will be looking to finalise this application ASAP."

Our 309/100 hits 10 months next week, what odds will Ladbrokes give that the PR arrives before the TV.


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

I'm willing to bet TV refused on grounds 309 forthcoming shortly. 
But that requiring multiple government departments communicating I would like odds at around the 200/1 mark


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Yeah, Manila and Brisbane co-ordinating together, like to see that.
I didn't realise August 7th was holiday season, !!!! 
Anyway, the main occasion for the TV has passed, so next date is 4th Wedding anniversary on 18th Nov.
THEY COULDNT, THEY WOULDNT, hell of course they could.
Might be better off sending my ex wife's Child Support Payments up to the new wife
in Philippines, and say she is bringing the payments when her visa is approved.
Be approved in a flash.


----------



## pkbeanie (May 17, 2015)

Just for the record, DIBP, all is forgiven. That's not something I say very often. 
Also for the record, today was 77 days waiting on FA600, had to withdraw application as PR100 was granted yesterday.


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

firemansam said:


> I'm willing to bet TV refused on grounds 309 forthcoming shortly.
> But that requiring multiple government departments communicating I would like odds at around the 200/1 mark


Oh yeah PK i called it  
Well apart from the 309 part, but hey 100 is better.

Well done mate congrats.


----------



## Mimura (Oct 25, 2015)

Does anyone know the processing time frame in Berlin?

I am from high-risk country but I'm studying in Germany right now. 

I applied for online Visitor Visa 600.

It's been about 3 weeks now.

In my country, it's about 10 working days via VFS or about 3 weeks for online application since I've read in the local forum that people who applied on the same date or later, already got their visa.


----------



## peterp (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Just have a few questions I hope can be answered.
My fiance is in China and we want to apply for a Visitor Visa (sub class 600).
1/ which type of visa is best a tourist stream or sponsor stream ?
2/ Do we nominate 3,6 or 12 months or does immigration decide that ?
3/ As i am paying for all her expenses, is it critical that she has a substantial amount in her bank account?
As we have already lodged a PMVisa on 24 June 2015 in Shanghai and have not heard anything, We have decided to go down this track so we can at least be together here in Australia until there is a decision about to be given.
Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

You can apply for a 12 month visa. They then decide if you get that or less.
My fiance did not even have her own bank account.
Standard tourist stream visa is easiest i think.


----------



## Gina.T (May 16, 2014)

A lot more paperwork is required for the sponsor stream visa, so the standard tourist one is the way to go. 
Just be honest and provide them with all the info and facts, that you applied for PMV, give evidence of this, and that you just want to be together then they are highly likely to grant you the 12month visa. Which on your application you request. 

My husband got a 6 month visa approved in under 2 weeks (we requested 6 months), all the money is in my account as the country we are living in does not allow joint accounts. We included a bank statement in my name as evidence and they didnt even question a thing so I wouldnt be worried about this. 

Best of luck, I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## peterp (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your help.
greatly appreciated,


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

if you deposit funds into her account just to show funds for the visa that is a certain way to get it refused.


----------



## peterp (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you firemansam, i am mainly concerned about the bank account issue and would appreciate any advice.
Cheers.


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

It is best you write a letter of support and invitation basically stating you are happy to provide for her and take the burden of any and all cost associated with the trip. 
While it might be nice to apply for a 12 month visa, it is possible that a visa of that length may be denied easier then say a 3 or 6 month visa. Maybe try for the 6 month visa and this will see you probably most of the way through until your other visa is processed.


----------



## Mimura (Oct 25, 2015)

Mimura said:


> Does anyone know the processing time frame in Berlin?
> 
> I am from high-risk country but I'm studying in Germany right now.
> 
> ...


Just want to keep an update here. It's been exactly 30 days(20 working days) now.

Berlin processing centre is taking so long, unlike my country they take about 2 weeks for online application in October.

Does anyone know the "1 Month" timeframe for Visitor Visa of highrisk country, only count on "working day" or "all day"?

Thank you.


----------



## Mart19 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi, 

We applied for a tourist visa for my partner on the 9th of September and have not heard a thing back. It's getting so frustrating!

His passport is from high risk country but I've never heard of it taking this long though. 

Anyone else waited this long? It's almost 2months!


----------



## dcon (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have just been in a different forum and read about wating their Tv, they applied online and more than 30 days already waitin. They give this link (for Au Immi Enquiry Form for the Philippines)


----------



## dcon (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Martin, is your partner from Phils?


----------



## dcon (Nov 3, 2015)

I applied thru immi and on my 3rd week waitin,waitin,waitin now.


----------



## firemansam (May 10, 2015)

Its a very busy time of year, some people have been waiting up to 10 weeks for tourist visa.


----------



## dcon (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have just been in a different forum and read about wating their Tv, they applied online and more than 30 days already waitin. They give this link (for Au Immi Enquiry Form for the Philippines)


----------



## dcon (Nov 3, 2015)

still i cant post url


----------



## dcon (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have just been in a different forum and read about wating their Tv, they applied online and more than 30 days already waitin. They give this link (for Au Immi Enquiry Form for the Philippines)

https://www.border.gov.a/about/corp...-immigration-enquiry-form-for-the-philippines

after they submitted the form, couple of days they got their visa grant. seems this online follow up works pretty good.

im still on my 3rd week waitin for my Tv and will use this online form when it's over 30 days waitin. If you are from other country, you may find same online enquiry of your country at broder.gov.au


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

dcon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just been in a different forum and read about wating their Tv, they applied online and more than 30 days already waitin. They give this link (for Au Immi Enquiry Form for the Philippines)
> 
> ...


Recently had a relative with a good job, own property, and extensive overseas travel apply for a TV. It took 28 days, so 30 days would seem about right.


----------



## dcon (Nov 3, 2015)

most applicants with extensive overseas travel get visa grant so quickly. 1 took 3 days only thru immi, the other 1 took 3 days also thru VFS. but there was an unfortunate one with U.S. visa and other visa on her passport got refused on her first Tv application.


----------



## Mart19 (Oct 22, 2015)

dcon said:


> Hi Martin, is your partner from Phils?


No, my partner is South African. We did the application through a migration agent.

We are now almost at 8 weeks. It's crazy.


----------



## dcon (Nov 3, 2015)

oh im sorry to hear that Martin, but guess what? my friend here(i've met in forum) is 4 months waiting now with an agent applied for MeV. she had her chest xray done 2 weeks ago (requested by DIBP) and still no visa result until today. Her first Tv was single entry of 3 months granted less than a month with the same agent. We guess her app is the longest wait in the history of Tv. They will get married here in Dec and planning to apply Pv onshore and i dont know how it will work with her MeV.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

dcon said:


> They will get married here in Dec and planning to apply Pv onshore and i dont know how it will work with her MeV.


Are they sure the visa wont have the NFS condition?


----------



## dcon (Nov 3, 2015)

Not sure yet JandE , we hope that there's no NFS in her visa, i'm helping her with info i gathered from different forums. So gave her advice if not possible the 820 coz of NFS then can go on 390.


----------



## Mimura (Oct 25, 2015)

Mimura said:


> Just want to keep an update here. It's been exactly 30 days(20 working days) now.
> 
> Berlin processing centre is taking so long, unlike my country they take about 2 weeks for online application in October.
> 
> ...


It's been 5 weeks (25 working days or 36 days) now and I am still waiting for the visa. Again, unlike my country which the current processing timeframe is about one week now!!! Last person I read, she just got her visa within 3 days after submitted.

I think the Berlin processing centre maybe get many visitor applications during ahead of the Christmas period as the UK one announces on their website that the processing timeframe is up to 2 months now!


----------



## dcon (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Mimura,

I'm on my 21 days waiting today. Here in Philippines, still it says in our website 30days processing time, not working days. Many are confused wether we include weekend and holidays. Some get granted exactly 30 days without a follow up.Some waited more than 30 days and submitted online form follow up or email and they received their visa in few minutes, a day or couple of days. I wonder how long it will take for them to assess one's application for Tv. If it is online, and says application received, i have doubt that there's a CO workin on it already. It sounds that they only assess the application after they received follow up from applicant waiting beyond 30 days - that's based from some forums ,i've been following, that they got their visa after they submit a follow up. One blogger got her visa in 3 days last october, she's a traveller,biz woman. It's such an agony ,for most , to keep thinking how the process and why it's taking so long. 

Did you follow up already? if no, it might help. If yes, just more patience until the day of their final decision. Good Luck. Cheers!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I didnt follow up any of the ones i have done.
This years was 35 days. Last year was 28 days and in 2012 I did one in 6 days.

It can vary for no apparent reason.

However the one that took 6 days, we did have proof of the need to return.


----------



## filifina111 (Nov 6, 2015)

I have been reading this thread for days now. Seems that we are not the only one having this frustration with regards to waiting of tv decisions. 

My fiancee applied thru an agent based from Australia. Its been 7 weeks now and still nothing.

The last communication was to have his biometrics and he complied sept. 30. Up to present date there is still nothing.

The application was lodged sept. 18.


----------



## Mimura (Oct 25, 2015)

dcon said:


> Hi Mimura,
> 
> I'm on my 21 days waiting today. Here in Philippines, still it says in our website 30days processing time, not working days. Many are confused wether we include weekend and holidays. Some get granted exactly 30 days without a follow up.Some waited more than 30 days and submitted online form follow up or email and they received their visa in few minutes, a day or couple of days. I wonder how long it will take for them to assess one's application for Tv. If it is online, and says application received, i have doubt that there's a CO workin on it already. It sounds that they only assess the application after they received follow up from applicant waiting beyond 30 days - that's based from some forums ,i've been following, that they got their visa after they submit a follow up. One blogger got her visa in 3 days last october, she's a traveller,biz woman. It's such an agony ,for most , to keep thinking how the process and why it's taking so long.
> 
> Did you follow up already? if no, it might help. If yes, just more patience until the day of their final decision. Good Luck. Cheers!


Yes, I did email them on 30-Oct and I just got an email of Template reply from them, London Office, today, 07-Nov. I did ask them about the processing centre whether it will be processed in country of my passport or in Berlin. They told me that my application will be processed in Berlin. Therefore, I think they maybe received many applications and have not looked up on my application yet.


----------



## sushi (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Little update from me. My Fiance applied for a tourist visa online on 18 October. Received grant for tourist visa (600) on 6 November.

We have a pending PMV application which was also submitted on 18 October. She is 23, unemployed (just graduated nursing degree) and has left The Philippines once (in 1998 to come to Australia).

She was granted a multiple entry visa (3 months at a time) with no entry after 6 November 2016. No work and only 3 months study.

Good luck to everyone with pending applications! It is worth the wait


----------



## Mimura (Oct 25, 2015)

Mimura said:


> Yes, I did email them on 30-Oct and I just got an email of Template reply from them, London Office, today, 07-Nov. I did ask them about the processing centre whether it will be processed in country of my passport or in Berlin. They told me that my application will be processed in Berlin. Therefore, I think they maybe received many applications and have not looked up on my application yet.


Finally, they did process my application today and asked me to send them the new recent bank statement. The bank statement that I did upload before was the most recent update on the day I submitted the application. Maybe because it has been more than 40 days ago then they have to ask for the new one??? I uploaded my recent bank statement only 15 minutes after I got their email.

So, I have to wait for about 7 days again!!! Anyway, my application has changed to "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## dcon (Nov 3, 2015)

that's a good sign Mimura, hopefully it wont take that long but it is a relieve that someone's already workin on your application. Cheers!!


----------



## dcon (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I want to share my happiness!!! Today, i got my visa grant. It's my first Tv thru immiaccount, multiple entry with 3 months each stay and no 8503 condition for 1 year. Total of 26 days processing including weekends and holidays. No follow up made. Also , from other forums, they got their visa grant. Hope everyone gets their visa grant too. Cheers!!


----------



## Mimura (Oct 25, 2015)

Up until now, my application is still in this stage ""Assessment in Progress"!!!

It really takes so long in Berlin.

I will file the complain by this week since I am going back to my country at the end of this month and come back to Germany again in January. Then I will look for somewhere else to go for the new year since the flight ticket for flying to Australia is going up now. I cannot plan anything else unless I got the visa and it has been taking so long now, about 47 days!!! That's enough for me then. 

For my travelling history on my passport. I've been to Australia, New Zealand, USA, Japan, China, EU Countries, SE Asian Countries. I thought, this year, I will go to Sydney for the countdown but I should change my mind after this long process.

I'll keep more update here. Thanks and congrats to those who already got the visa.


----------



## Mimura (Oct 25, 2015)

I wanna update here.

I already got the multiple-entry visitor visa after the Department of Immigration and Border Protection sent me the acknowledgement of the complaint, after that I got the visa grant letter on the same day.

Totally, it took about 2 months for this processing.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

An interesting thing about Visitor Visa applications that I saw today.

On 30 June 2015, there were 50,287 Visitor visa applications in process.

There were 3,862,422 tourism Visitor visas granted in the 12 months ended 30 June 2015. 
That is 322,000 Visitor visa grants per month.

No wonder there are delays in processing...


----------



## AmericaninOz (Nov 28, 2014)

JandE said:


> An interesting thing about Visitor Visa applications that I saw today.
> 
> On 30 June 2015, there were 50,287 Visitor visa applications in process.
> 
> ...


Except that last year, in November alone, there were 443,340 visitor visa applications, yet 50% of applications were processed in 8 calendar days and 75% of applications were processed in 16! calendar days.

(You can see the statistics report on the Border website - just search for 'statistics'.)

This is what I've resorted to doing while waiting for my partner's visitor visa (on Day 29 now). Reading statistics.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

AmericaninOz said:


> Except that last year, in November alone, there were 443,340 visitor visa applications, yet 50% of applications were processed in 8 calendar days and 75% of applications were processed in 16! calendar days.
> 
> (You can see the statistics report on the Border website - just search for 'statistics'.)
> 
> This is what I've resorted to doing while waiting for my partner's visitor visa (on Day 29 now). Reading statistics.


The Christmas season does increase the numbers at this time of year 

Most of these Visitor Visas (69%), will be the ETA Tourist or eVisitor Visa, which in theory would get done just about automatically instantly.
But the stats now say otherwise 

The slowest grants get done in South Africa with 50% taking averages of between 27 and and another 25% taking average of 31 working days.

China is fast with the slowest 25% taking an average of just 6 days, the rest are faster.

Statistics


----------



## jnsgirls (Jan 29, 2015)

*Proof*

I'm about to apply for a tourist visa (600) 
You have to show that you have the intention to go back to your home country.
What kind of proof did you give? I'm a bit stuck with that.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Employment, Education course booked, things like that.

However, not all people who get visas granted actually needed it.


----------

